# perfect way to send rom links to each other...



## vdogmfrk (Jan 13, 2003)

At this ROM site that I go to, they were hit by the ISDA 3 times already, so now the way that they give access to ROMs is by Private Messages. Their other policy is that only people with a certain number of posts (for them 150) are allowed to request. The others have to go by trades. Please post here and tell me what you think about it. I hope i won't be banned for saying this...


----------



## neocat (Jan 13, 2003)

The IRC RULEZ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




when i think about these sites that keep being shut down and have to hide like this, i can only feel pity... if you want roms come to the irc


----------



## kutabare (Jan 13, 2003)

Making a limited number of posts just incereases spamming and poeple just talking crap. Like Coolcat says, if you want roms go to irc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, i think everybody knows about the PM thing already


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 14, 2003)

for some reason my irc wont work


----------



## ent (Jan 14, 2003)

am i the only one who cannot stand irc. irc is just to hard to use, too slow, and just bloody annoying.

thankfully we still have a fair few sites around.


----------



## Smith (Jan 14, 2003)

!list
!madeupserver
click yes
C
cd newnotrenamed
get funkynewgame.zip



Doesn't seem like that much effort to me.


----------



## ent (Jan 14, 2003)

but then u have to queue for download


----------



## mekaxero (Jan 14, 2003)

so go to irc, and one of the chanels(sp) has FTPs, download an FTP manager, and then u can go back to the FTP anytime you want and get the roms.  easy as pie, mmmm, pie.


----------



## Smith (Jan 14, 2003)

or even just minimise Mirc and do something else like you would while you wait for a web server download.


----------



## faceless (Jan 14, 2003)

IRC/FTP is the only way to go... the web is dead now...


----------



## Koffdrop (Jan 14, 2003)

QUOTE(ent @ Jan 14 2003 said:


> am i the only one who cannot stand irc. irc is just to hard to use, too slow, and just bloody annoying.
> 
> thankfully we still have a fair few sites around.


Hmmm.. this is just a guess but.. you've never played around with MS-DOS or Linux?

Command line interfaces rule.

Besides, you feel like a t0p 1337 HaX0r when you do it.

Honest


----------



## neocat (Jan 16, 2003)

QUOTE(Koffdrop @ Jan 14 2003 said:


> Besides, you feel like a t0p 1337 HaX0r when you do it.


I never thought about it... but IT'S TRUE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad good FTP adresses are so hard to find, and then most have a ratio


----------



## djgarf (Jan 16, 2003)

irc is deafinatly better than the web now!!
rom sites r going down so fast now but irc is always there and the roms r usually on irc before any site!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2003)

I share the last 41 roms (0810 -> 0851) with emule0.24b. Why not trying this alternative too (if you're not kind with irc)?
I'm working on sharing isos of my complete GBAromz Set (5 CDs: from 0001 -> 0851)...Just have to install before my 80Go HDD for that!!


----------



## monkey (Jan 16, 2003)

QUOTE(Koffdrop @ Jan 14 2003 said:


> Besides, you feel like a t0p 1337 HaX0r when you do it.


But I *AM* a t0p 1337 HaX0r!!! I'm the 1337357 haXx0r ever! None of this wussy GUI stuff for me!!!

Oh wait, I'm a graphic designer that does almost nothing but web sites and flash... never mind! GUI ALL THE WAY! 

But seriously IRC just isn't that hard -- then again the first computers I used were an Apple //e (anyone remember LOGO, the thing with the 'turtle'?) and 286 running DOS so I guess I've grown up with it.


----------



## Opium (Jan 17, 2003)

If you don't use Mirc cause you don't know how to use it, find out how to use it!! I can't believe so many people avoid it, it's the ONLY way to download roms. no bloody prken links and endless web searching for the latest roms.
If your not using IRC, learn how to use it then USE IT


----------



## Octavious (Feb 10, 2003)

i dont like irc much either
just find a good rom site,
ones with long names seem to last longer
and stick with them 
i get up to 97 k off one site ive had for a year almost
i love the site and it has all of the new games
plus, no waiting in line for the rom just point,click,unzip,play

edit
i think i got my speed wrong but it only takes 25-35 seconds to get 7 meg


----------



## demu (Feb 10, 2003)

You can use bottler if mIRC is too hard for you http://www.memelog.com/bottler/index.php


----------



## G.O.D (Feb 10, 2003)

im trying to use it but efnet dont work for me every other one does


----------



## demu (Feb 10, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Feb 10 2003 said:


> im trying to use it but efnet dont work for me every other one does


What's the problem?

Describe your problem with more details...


----------



## vdogmfrk (Jan 13, 2003)

At this ROM site that I go to, they were hit by the ISDA 3 times already, so now the way that they give access to ROMs is by Private Messages. Their other policy is that only people with a certain number of posts (for them 150) are allowed to request. The others have to go by trades. Please post here and tell me what you think about it. I hope i won't be banned for saying this...


----------



## likk (Feb 16, 2003)

If you don't use irc because of queueing up.....go on late at night, any time that isn't prime time and you won't have to worry about queues.....I rarely ever get queued because I know when to get on. lol

And mIRC is NOT hard to use if you have two brain cells to rub together. You just have to get it through your head that you CAN learn and DO IT. You can learn if you were desperate enough.....which is how its starting to look with the "Big N's" new stance on the "scene".

-likk


----------



## OldKupo (Feb 28, 2003)

you got that idea from emuparadise.org didn't you.


----------

